
Ask HN: How Compressed Is Netflix? - OJFord
Recently I noticed that Amaazon Prime soundtracks seemed (anecdotally, for the small sanple size that I happened across in normal usage) to be vastly superior for surround sound than Netflix.<p>The this morning I noticed that Netflix app data usage in Android is &#x27;restricted&#x27;, which I can only assume is because it doesn&#x27;t want us analysing the size of xGB sources.
======
natdempk
Netflix actually wrote a blog post about this recently. It varies depending on
your network connection like video: [https://medium.com/netflix-
techblog/engineering-a-studio-qua...](https://medium.com/netflix-
techblog/engineering-a-studio-quality-experience-with-high-quality-audio-at-
netflix-eaa0b6145f32)

------
muzani
I helped out a guy who worked in image/video compression
([http://www.cloudpresso.com/](http://www.cloudpresso.com/))

He says that one of their main competitors is Netflix, as they have similar
compression technology. Google had an open source thing that did the same
thing but it's a lot slower.

------
mataniko
Netflix lets you see player stats which includes bitrate. On a computer press
Ctrl+Alt+Shift+D. I'm not sure what the combinations are for other platforms.

------
wmf
Try some test patterns
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80018499](https://www.netflix.com/title/80018499)

